# Urdu: How do you pronounce محی الدین  ?



## Qureshpor

This thread has come about as a result of marrish SaaHib's latest post in the "Some family relations" thread. I would like to ask forum friends how they pronounce the name محی الدین  when they are speaking Urdu. Please provide your transliteration as accurately as possible. Also, how have you heard it pronounced if it is different from your pronunciation?


----------



## Abu Talha

Relevant thread from the Arabic forums: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2398784.


----------



## Qureshpor

Thank you, Abu Talha SaaHib for this. My emphasis is on Urdu speakers. I would ask Urdu speakers to please ignore the Arabic forum thread and answer my query without any other influence.


----------



## rc2

QURESHPOR said:


> Thank you, Abu Talha SaaHib for this. My _emphasis is on Urdu speakers_. I would ask Urdu speakers to please ignore the Arabic forum thread and answer my query without any other influence.



If you deem me fit to participate, QP-saahib, I would say: muhi.ud.deen


----------



## Qureshpor

rc2 said:


> If you deem me fit to participate, QP-saahib, I would say: muhi.ud.deen


You are most welcome, RC Jii, for I did not use the phrase "native Urdu speakers"!


----------



## rc2

QURESHPOR said:


> You are most welcome, RC Jii, for I did not use the phrase "native Urdu speakers"!



Touché QP saahib.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> This thread has come about as a result of marrish SaaHib's latest post in the "Some family relations" thread. I would like to ask forum friends how they pronounce the name محی الدین  when they are speaking Urdu. Please provide your transliteration as accurately as possible. Also, how have you heard it pronounced if it is different from your pronunciation?



[*mŏhi(y)uddiin*] I hope the transcription is accurate, with *ŏ *indicating a short vowel, not the long rounded one we are used to.

And now, with your permission, back to the Arabic thread!


----------



## lcfatima

I feel have heard it pronounced without the /h/ as Moiy uddiin.


----------



## UrduMedium

muhiuddiin


----------



## Qureshpor

Thank you everybody for your kind responses. I was hoping for a few more replies but that's life!

These are the four replies..

muhi.ud.deen (rc), mŏhi(y)uddiin (marrish), Moiy uddiin (Icfatima), Muhiuddin (UM)

Interestingly, this is what I expected! This word is one of those words that people seem to be employ free style in pronouncing! I have heard "moHaiyyuddiin" or similiar. The word in fact is formed on the pattern of "muslim", "muxbir", "murshid" etc. This results in the word being "muHyiy", based on the consonants of the root word (pattern IV of the Arabic verb). The "i+y" combination, according to Arabic phonology is deemed to be equivalent to "-ii", so we get "muHyii". When it is combined with al-diin/ad-diin, the -ii is shortened to an -i and finally, we get "*muHyiddiin*"!
​


----------



## marrish

QP SaaHib, your explanation appears to be convincing, not only to me but also to the lady whose voice from Egypt you and the interested parties may hear on clicking on the following link:

http://www.forvo.com/word/%D9%85%D8%...F%D9%8A%D9%86/

Still, on the other hand, the two men I know that bear this name would not perhaps react to it as they call themselves as I submitted in the seventh post. What to do if someone has a variant of a name, like An, Ann, Anne, Anna, Ana...


----------



## Qureshpor

^ I don't believe my explanation for "muHyi_ddiin" is inaccurate. Indeed there are many variations in the pronunciation of this compound word. This has been apparent from the various responses from our forum friends. But if you were to type in Ziya Muhyiddiin/Ziya Muhyiddin on Youtube, you will not find one hit on that one and only *Zia Mohyeddin.

*If the only positive thing that comes out of this thread is Urdu and Hindi readers' acquaintance with this personality, then this is a very positive outcome indeed. I would urge both Urdu and Hindi speakers to seek out his videos to see how beautifully he reads both Urdu poetry and prose. There are some videos where the Urdu poem/prose is given in the Urdu script and consequently, learners of Urdu script (such as tonyspeed and lafz_puchnevala) would find these videos extremely useful and rewarding.


----------



## marrish

I second this recommendation. You've mentioned lafz_puchnevala whom I consider satiated with our precise and academic answers so he doesn't appear any more but I had
Mrs. Fatima in mind.


----------



## lcfatima

Thanks for the recommendation Marrish Saheb.


----------



## marrish

lcfatima said:


> Thanks for the recommendation Marrish Saheb.


All thanks to QP who was first! I wish you were a more frequent visitor these days so that we had more fun in answering!
Maybe you know the word for "bottom"?


----------

